# Oct 12th Blue Marlin south of Nipple



## REELIST (Nov 24, 2009)

Leaving Nebraska for a few days of offshore fishing has its rewards. Fishing with my son-also from Nebraska, a friend from Lousiana and a friend from Birmingham, we left Orange Beach at 5:00 am. Trolling south of the Nipple we picked up a few mahi mahi and a lone skipjack tuna to go along with a few exciting mystery strikes. Then it happened, reel screems and a tail walking marlin dances about two to three hundred yards back. It wasn't a monster but its the "first billfish" for the REELIST. Somehow we were lucky enough to get a few pictures and a little video, prior to releasing the healthy fish. Having some trouble getting the video up but hopefully it will happen soon.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats! Nice pics


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish! Nice to read a bill fish release report in close.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work, I bet there were some fired up folks on that boat.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding!! A blue marlin is a blue marlin, not matter how big! Any blue marlin in an outboard boat is something to be proud of! Good job and good pics! Looking forward to seeing the video.

Robert


----------



## REELIST (Nov 24, 2009)

*VIDEO now, maybe*


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful Blue Marlin....congrats!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome pics! Congrats!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice BLUE!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Excellent Video! Loved the tweety bird! I have had that happen two or three times over the years where we made friends with wayward birds offshore.

What was the lure? I could not make it out in video, what position was the lure in? (if you don't mind me asking)

Robert


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

the ole halloween super chugger does it again.


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go big red!


----------



## REELIST (Nov 24, 2009)

*Halloween -black & orange*

Robert,

Alex has it right. Moldcraft black and orange, starboard long rigger position.

TP


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! It looked like a good time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats!!! Nice report. We were neighbors for a few weeks last summer. Glad to see you are back in OB!!

joe


----------

